# time off from work ?



## joyceblue (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello, 

I have started buserelin a week ago  and if all goes well , i should have the transfer towards the end of this month ..i work for a bank in a " not very friendly" environement to say the least ...very stressfull and very long hours ...
From what I have read in different books and on web sites , it would be recommended taht i  take time off between collection and transfer and then after transfer ..
My issue is that I will not  get  any time off for more than a couple of days approved  and cannot either tell them what i'm going  through...

I 'm thinking of going to the GP for a sickness note but i am not  sure of what reason i should use no to raise suspicion at  work ... i 'm really scared taht they will probably find a way to fire me as business is not that great anyway at the moment ...

Has any of you any idea or experience  on what sickness reason to use to have week off for instance ?

Thank you  for this website , i  don't know anyone that went through IVF and tis website has just been soooo helpful !!

Good Luck to all


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi - I took time off with previous ivf under stress, and I will be putting in a silimar sick note in two weeks time when we return from Brno.  I know this may cause issues with my work but i feel stress and anxieties that we go through is enough to take time off to look after ourselves and are cargo.

Not sure if this helps - maybe if you make an appointment with your GP they can word it differently 

Good luck
Bron


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hey joyceblue

Also work in the 'lovely' banking system - luckily (!) i have had no probs with time off -but that could be due me being very open & telling my line manager & the big boss what was happening - i personally found that the best option for me.

but - when i had my first treatment i had OHSS & was signed off for 4 weeks & my GP put IVf treatment & then last year i had a real wobble about the whole baby thing / stress at work and was signed off for 2 weeks & my GP asked me what i wanted put down!  (think it was stress)

i think its all different now as well -as the notes are called 'fit notes' and it basically has to say when you will be fit for work not how much time you need off.

As i'm starting treatment next week (downregging 15/9) i have decided from the EC until the 2ww is over i will be off work.  I have holiday but am going to see my GP and see what he says - i do agree that stress takes it toll on ivf but equally sitting at home on the 2ww is very very frustrating!!

I wish you every luck xxxx


----------

